# Army Landingcraft



## Rudderman

Hi

I did my National Service on Tank Landing Craft from 1958 to 1960 with 
76 Squadron RASC LCT based at Portsmouth.

Although lots of people have put photos etc of Landing Craft on various forums on the net, I thought it would be nice to set-up my own website about LCTs with the hope that people can send me their photos and stories to put on it.

I am new to web sites, so please be gentle with me and give me advice if you think I need it!!!!!

My Website: http://landingcraft.webs.com/

Sister website: http://mvhendonhall.webs.com/

Many thanks


----------



## John Rogers

Good luck with your site Bob,I don't know much about them except I was glad to get off of them when I was in the army.used them from ship to shore in Nha Trang,Vietnam and also was landed by the LARCs in Danang. Never a shot fired at us thank goodness,only by a cameraman.

John.


----------



## tankdeck

hello rudderman,my ships nostalgia name is coxian,i also served in 76 sqdn on lcts 4074 4002 and 4061 between 1957 and 1960 our paths must have crossed at sometime.we sailed mostly in uk waters,outer hebredies,bideford,appledore in nr,devon and the channel islands.i dont have any photos of my time in 76 sqdn and the only names i can remember ARE TAFFY ANTHONY, JOCK KEENAN REME, RON GREENWAY, SGT PATTERSON REME AND CAPT STREET WHO I THINK WAS THE SKIPPER OF LCT 4002 AS WE GET OLDER OUR MEMORY FADES , ALL THE BEST COXIAN


----------



## JimC

Rudderman said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my National Service on Tank Landing Craft from 1958 to 1960 with
> 76 Squadron RASC LCT based at Portsmouth.
> 
> Although lots of people have put photos etc of Landing Craft on various forums on the net, I thought it would be nice to set-up my own website about LCTs with the hope that people can send me their photos and stories to put on it.
> 
> I am new to web sites, so please be gentle with me and give me advice if you think I need it!!!!!
> 
> My Website: http://landingcraft.webs.com/
> 
> Sister website: http://mvhendonhall.webs.com/
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Bob,

At Suez, we had no armaments and asked for them. We were given an LCT alongside us ( we were loaded with 10K ammo being; live and the rest being fused by the ordinance boys as it was sent ashore on Zed craft . LCT. I think the reason we got it was because it had a 'pop' gun in the bow. Am I right or is my memory playing games with me?

JimC


----------



## tankdeck

*user name change*



tankdeck said:


> hello rudderman,my ships nostalgia name is coxian,i also served in 76 sqdn on lcts 4074 4002 and 4061 between 1957 and 1960 our paths must have crossed at sometime.we sailed mostly in uk waters,outer hebredies,bideford,appledore in nr,devon and the channel islands.i dont have any photos of my time in 76 sqdn and the only names i can remember ARE TAFFY ANTHONY, JOCK KEENAN REME, RON GREENWAY, SGT PATTERSON REME AND CAPT STREET WHO I THINK WAS THE SKIPPER OF LCT 4002 AS WE GET OLDER OUR MEMORY FADES , ALL THE BEST COXIAN


ive had to change my user name from coxian to tankdeck.


----------



## taccrington

I think it was LCT 4028


----------



## harbour launch

Did my time 1957-59 at Gunwharf HMS Vernon.Missed out on posting to HK by 2 weeks. Spent most of the time on the harbour launch running and returning guys to the harbour mooring buoys. Also became expert buoy jumper clipping mooring lines on and off. Could be dangerous with some of the skippers. Did have a ride on 2002 from Pompy to S,Hampton dry dock


----------

